# Quick Question - confused



## Bojannnnn (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok, just doing some research, and need some, help.
If i decide to use pro world inc to do paper transfers for me, can i use their stock photos for my online store or..how that goes, i cant just buy 100 transfers and wait for someone to buy. it drives me crazy.


----------



## Bojannnnn (Oct 29, 2009)

dont mind this, i searched this forum and i got all the asnwers


----------

